# Warning, Graphic - Insurgent is Pwned after planting IED



## Crusader74 (Jul 31, 2007)

[liveleak]4fb_1185840855[/liveleak]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 31, 2007)

That's what I love to see.

I don't think it was graphic enough though  ;)


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet!  I could stand a bit more blood and guts...


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL..I needed a laugh...


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2007)

*SWEET!* 

Very fucking cool!


----------



## Looon (Jul 31, 2007)

"FUCK YEAH MOTHER FUCKER, FUCKIN DIE!!!"


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's a vid from an Apache from a few years back. Ignore that BS about the 3 targets being "farmers".

At the end, nothing but a big stain on the ground.


[YOUTUBE]qmZRyNd6ru8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2007)

*OH DUDE! *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAa85ZVeZnw"]YouTube - Fallujah terrorists getting what they deserve[/ame]


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 31, 2007)

LMAO T, your post makes me think.."Luke, I am your father"


----------

